

Myo – Gesture control armband by Thalmic Labs: An Overview - vaibhav1312
http://www.techspritz.com/myo-gesture-control-armband-by-thalmic-labs-an-overview/

======
anandaverma
awesome device hope I will become Iron Man soon :P

